# Assurance of Salvation



## blhowes (Dec 14, 2011)

I have heard, but don't know first hand, that some people are confident of their standing with God because they have "walked an aisle and said the sinner's prayer". Hopefully those that have such confidence are the exception, not the rule. I wouldn't want to stake my eternal destiny on the fact that I've said the sinner's prayer. 

<Rev 20:15>
..."BUT I SAID THE SINNER'S PRAYER!"...
</Rev 20:15>

I'm sure each part of the sinner's prayer can be justified in the scriptures by those who use it, but perhaps there are stronger evidences from the scriptures that a person can use as criteria when judging their standing.

2Pe 1:10,11 Wherefore the rather, brethren, give diligence to make your calling and election sure: for if ye do these things, ye shall never fall: For so an entrance shall be ministered unto you abundantly into the everlasting kingdom of our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ. 

Saying the sinner's prayer doesn't mean that a person is saved, nor does it mean that they're not saved. If a person came to you, let's call him Joe E. Z. Believism, told you that he'd already said the sinner's prayer, but wanted more assurance from the scriptures about their salvation (or lack thereof), how would you help him? How would you help him to diligently use the scriptures to make his calling and election sure?


----------



## nwink (Dec 14, 2011)

I'd tell him to read WCF chapter 18 on the assurance of grace and salvation and a good commentary on that chapter.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 14, 2011)

nwink said:


> I'd tell him to read WCF chapter 18 on the assurance of grace and salvation and a good commentary on that chapter.


What good commentary would you recommend to them?


----------



## Stargazer65 (Dec 14, 2011)

> If a person came to you, let's call him Joe E. Z. Believism, told you that he'd already said the sinner's prayer, but wanted more assurance from the scriptures about their salvation (or lack thereof), how would you help him? How would you help him to diligently use the scriptures to make his calling and election sure?



First I would commend him for his desire to gain assurance of his salvation from the scriptures, since that is where he should get it from. Not from any of the experiences he's had. If he would be willing, I'd love to do some bible reading with him, especially the gospel of John, the book of Romans, and John's first epistle. Make sure he's well grounded in faith alone on the merits of Christ alone as expounded in these books and elsewhere in the bible, and be an encourager to him to walk with God and live in the spirit. Assurance is a crown of faith, and grows with increasing faith, and that growth comes through taking in the word of God.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 14, 2011)

blhowes said:


> Saying the sinner's prayer doesn't mean that a person is saved, nor does it mean that they're not saved. If a person came to you, let's call him Joe E. Z. Believism, told you that he'd already said the sinner's prayer, but wanted more assurance from the scriptures about their salvation (or lack thereof), how would you help him? How would you help him to diligently use the scriptures to make his calling and election sure?


If Joe is a member of my Church then I would build his understanding of the Scriptures from the ground up. If not, I would recommend that Joe become a member of a Church that has a more biblical view of the Gospel and discipleship. I have no silver bullets to offer a person about assurance. He needs to be taught everything Christ has commanded.


----------

